# Planet Sketch



## Corvus

Hello!

I have to present an animated comedy sketch to a French audience...in English the sketch is simply titled,

"planet sketch"

I have been told that this translates as,

"planéte sketch"

this seems a little too straightforward...

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## julieb01

No, your friend is right. A good translation for "planet sketch" would be "planète sketchs". Be careful, this is a grave accent on the e of planete, and I would put sketch on plural.
Tell me what do you think of this.


----------



## Corvus

Thanks for the amazingly swift reply!

Thanks for correcting the accent mistake, that's exactly the kind of thing I was worried about. Out of interest...why would sketch be plural?
Thanks again.


----------



## julieb01

I think it's a French expression : one can say "planète jeux", "planète animaux". Maybe someone else would not put a plural. Anyway, I don't think iy would shock some French people if you write sketch with a plural or not.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Corvus said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> I have to present an animated comedy sketch to a French audience...in English the sketch is simply titled,
> 
> "planet sketch"
> 
> I have been told that this translates as,
> 
> "planéte sketch"
> 
> this seems a little too straightforward...
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.



Hi Corvus,

Are you presenting one comedy sketch or several?


----------



## fetchezlavache

if it meant 'planète sketches', it would be *'sketch planet'* in english, not 'planet sketch'.

please do tell us what the english means corvus ?


----------



## kathy_wylie

no you can say planet sketch in english! although sketch planet has a nicer ring to it


----------



## Jabote

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> if it meant 'planète sketches', it would be *'sketch planet'* in english, not 'planet sketch'.
> 
> please do tell us what the english means corvus ?


 
Hi Fetchez
You can say Planet Sketch in the same manner that you can say Planet Earth.


----------



## Corvus

Thanks everyone.

Fetchezlavache - I need to say "planet sketch" ie a _sketch _ (a short, self-contained piece of comedy) about a _planet_.

"Sketch Planet" has got a nice ring about it...but it means something different again.

La Grive Solitaire - just the one.

Julieb01 - "Planète Sketch" it is then!


----------



## fetchezlavache

no no no it can't be 'planète sketch'... this one doesn't convey the idea of a sketch about a planet, or am i losing it totally today ?


----------



## la grive solitaire

Merci, Corvus--break a leg!


----------



## fetchezlavache

because 'planète sketches' would mean la planète des sketches, the planet of sketches. _<goes check into mental asylum>_


----------



## Jabote

Fetchez I guess what is meant is that Planet Sketch must be some kind of TV show or else consisting mainly of sketches... my guess only, but this explains why such an order in the words...


----------



## fetchezlavache

no, he said clearly, it's a sketch about a planet. oh well. i can't type so well now, because of the straightjacket..


----------



## le chat noir

If fetchezlavache is loosing it, then I join the madness .

I guess there are two completely different expressions here:

1) planète [something]
This is a trendy expression to speak about a given phenomenon as a whole: the events and community associated with some social fact.
For instance:
_Planète éducation_: all the current problems about education, teachers, students, violence in school, drop in educational level, involvement of the parents, and so on.

2) sketch
This is just the same word in French (a small theater act). Now if you translate "planet sketch" as "planète sketch" you will fall into the meaning (1) (all about sketches, actors, directors, audience, whatever).

If you simply mean to say "the sketch about a planet", I would suggest: _le sketch "planète"_.


----------



## julieb01

En effet, je n'avais pas vu du tout planet comme un adjectif mais plutot comme la définition qu'a donné le chat noir


----------



## la grive solitaire

Corvus, come back...   It is "planet sketch," and the only connection I can think of for it is Planet Comedy, the British comedy group known for its hilarious sketches, du genre Monty Python or Saturday Night Live.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Fetchez is right (again) : a ..._car_ key is 'une clef *de* _voiture_', not 'une voiture de clef' ...

hence 'planet sketch' cannot mean 'planète sketch' (nor 'sketchs' or whatever).

It can only mean something like 'le sketch *de* la planète'.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Jean-Michel Carrère said:
			
		

> Fetchez is right (again) : a ..._car_ key is 'une clef *de* _voiture_', not 'une voiture de clef' ...
> 
> hence 'planet sketch' cannot mean 'planète sketch' (nor 'sketchs' or whatever).
> 
> It can only mean something like 'le sketch *de* la planète'.




Fetchez is always right  , and not to belabor this, but I think it's not about sketches of a planet but about a particular kind of comedy sketch. A comedy sketch based on those from Planet Comedy would be called a "Planet sketch."  But we may well never know...


----------



## timpeac

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> Fetchez is always right  , and not to belabor this, but I think it's not about sketches of a planet but about a particular kind of comedy sketch. A comedy sketch based on those from Planet Comedy would be called a "Planet sketch." But we may well never know...


 
But la grive, look in post 9, Corvus tells us exactly that it is a sketch about a planet. You often see this sort of thing where it is a short sketch and just so the actors know which sketch you're talking about you just call it by a notable part of the sketch.

For example Monty Python's "parrot sketch", now anyone who knows MP now knows exactly which 5 minutes of all the series I am talking about. I think this is what is meant here. This is a sketch where a planet features prominently. I would go for something like le sketch de la planète (as JM C said).


----------



## la grive solitaire

timpeac said:
			
		

> But la grive, look in post 9, Corvus tells us exactly that it is a sketch about a planet. You often see this sort of thing where it is a short sketch and just so the actors know which sketch you're talking about you just call it by a notable part of the sketch.
> 
> For example Monty Python's "parrot sketch", now anyone who knows MP now knows exactly which 5 minutes of all the series I am talking about. I think this is what is meant here. This is a sketch where a planet features prominently. I would go for something like le sketch de la planète (as JM C said).


 

Hi timpeace,

You're perfectly right! I got so involved in whether it was a noun or an adjective that I missed Corvus's clarification all those posts ago. Going now to join Fetchez...


----------



## KAD

Hi, I'm not French, but could you use something like 'sketch planétique'??? Just a thought...


----------



## julieb01

Hi Kad

planétique is not an adjective. The adjective for planète is planétaire


----------



## Agnès E.

Oh, it would be "planétaire", as "planétique" does not exist 
But the answer is no in that case, because it would then mean : planetwide (well, if it exists in English, hum) : worldwide, of course, haha !


----------



## RODGER

Hi all, 
It's good to be back, I see things haven't changed much in my absence, anyway with regard to "the planet sketch" it's either a sketch about a planet or about planets,  so.......I would suggest "le sketch sur la planète" or "le sketch sur les planètes" sans faire des plans sur la comète...............

Rodger


----------



## Agnès E.

Rodger is back, bonjour Rodger !  (That's all I'm going to say, to avoid "chatting hunters"  )


----------



## Fezman

Jabote said:
			
		

> Hi Fetchez
> You can say Planet Sketch in the same manner that you can say Planet Earth.


 Ah but you can't say  'Earth Planet' in the same manner as 'Sketch Planet'.... and it has a bit of a grander ring to it, no??


----------



## le chat noir

A "sketch planet" would be a planet full of people playing sketches all over the place, as far as I understand it .

On second thoughts, I would say _le sketch de la planète_, which means quite literally _the sketch about the planet_, unless "planet" is really the name of the sketch, in which case_ le sketch "planète"_ will do better.


----------



## KAD

Hi again,

Thanks for the corrections about planétique/planétaire!

I was wondering if Corvus has decided upon a translation yet???


----------

